# Retire on a tropical (THai) island for 10,000 US.



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There is very good article here on living on Koh Sumui, complete with living costs, a good intro to Thailand, but the prices need to be checked though!.
http://www.bygmagazine.com/magazine_landing.php?articleid=19

The first issue is free, use email = [email protected] 
Password = freetrial


----------



## sessachief (Jul 25, 2008)

Not too helpful as you have to pay to join, anyway around this?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, Sorry!, The first issue is free.
Subscriber login = email = [email protected] 
Password =  freetrial


----------



## sessachief (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that was service, and a interesting read ! Seems a good mag!
Shame they don`t do the low down on Golf courses.
My understanding is that if you live for say three months or so in spot, you can sign up to a local golf society !? would that be correct


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry!, cant help on golf, I´m down in Southern Spain at the moment, a good place to play, over 20 courses & great weather. Regards Rob


----------



## sessachief (Jul 25, 2008)

Southern Spain hey, nice, a little warm at this time of year. Courses are expensive there as well.
I notice your Penang based for the winter I guess. I have been advised it is a good place to look to retire to..
My son in law is keener on looking around Pattaya, the jomteim area( excuse spelling), being a pilot he wants to be able to fly in and relax out of BK. Rumour is they are trying to tidy the place up a bit.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi ?, It reached 40c on Monday. seriously hot!. 
We chose Penang to spend our early retirement because my wife was born there and still has family living in Georgetown, she left as a teenager and is now considered a foreigner. Malaysia also has the benefit of having the MM2H programme which enabled us to receive a 10 year visa (no visa runs every 3 months) and buy a new car tax free (a Hyundai, list price 86,000RM, we paid 50,000RM).
We travel up to Pattaya 3 or 4 times a year for a medical check-up so we know that area as well.
If I was a single man I would seriously consider Pattaya/Jomtien, I would say its much easier to make friends!, and a LOT more expats, just depends on your situation and needs, (whisky is cheaper in Thailand but red wine is lower in M/sia).
Anyway, both both countries have their drawback/advantages, (I love the food in M/sia, too hot/spicy in T/land.
PM me if you want to chat. Robert


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

sessachief said:


> Shame they don`t do the low down on Golf courses.
> My understanding is that if you live for say three months or so in spot, you can sign up to a local golf society !? would that be correct


If you are a golfer, one of the better areas is Pattaya/Chon Buri/Rayong. About 30 golf courses there .. many are top grade. green fees are reasonable. A membership in the Pattaya Sports club gets discounts.


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

Pattaya Ex-Pats Club also has a strong golfing section. It organizes tournaments, lessons, trips, and discounted memberships etc.

Owen.


----------

